# Commencal Supreme FR



## billybear (14. Februar 2013)

Hey zusammen!

Ich fand hier im Forum kein Foto oder Bericht über das Commencal Supreme FR. Hat es jemand schon mal gefahren und kann etwas darüber sagen? 

Danke!


----------

